# Burst.net Continues their Implosion!



## drmike (Mar 20, 2014)

Confirmed this with others, isn't just a fake email.   Burst.net, known for being cheap colo option, appears to be changing lots.  They are kicking colo clients out or you get moved to some random unnamed Tier 3 Data Center in North Carolina.

The also claim to be the only provider that doesn't require a 36 month contract (utter bullshit).

More downhill slide since they took that vulture venture money.   The volumeDrive issue, pulling out real quick from Dallas and now kicking colo customers from main owned facility in Pennsylvania.



> Over the years the cost for electric has consistently gone up, as well as many other expenses surrounding the COLO business. We, up until now, have been absorbing the cost spikes. Also, BurstNET is one of the only providers that does not require a 36 month contract and does not charge the average $399.00 set up fees.
> 
> Effective with your next billing cycle, New BurstNET COLO pricing, which includes monthly power, will be as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## MannDude (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha, oh man. Feel bad for the customers. This is only slightly comical due to their recent issues and accusations during the VolumeDrive fiasco.


----------



## drmike (Mar 20, 2014)

Their homepage still is shilling Scranton, PA for colo.

*Old      vs.   New      % Increase*

$69.95 vs. $99    +  ~ 30%

$199.95 vs. $299 + ~ 33%

$549.95 vs. $899 + ~ 39%


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh wow, more expensive colo with a non-voluntary move to an unnamed DC? What a deal!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 20, 2014)

What a joke - a move to North Carolina is not an upgrade at all.


----------



## drmike (Mar 20, 2014)

The big question is who is this Tier 3 Datacenter... who is Burst shacking up with now and what is the VC's push on this... Does the VC have some vested interest in the NC datacenter.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

North Carolina provides very nice tax breaks to data centers (see "supportive tax structure"): http://marketing.thrivenc.com/acton/attachment/4901/f-0020/1/-/-/-/-/file.pdf


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 20, 2014)

How much Amps do they give?


----------



## peterw (Mar 20, 2014)

Doing business without business plan and profit calculation: Fail. Doing business without controlling of profit: Big Fail. Doing business with overreaction and pissing on customers: Epic Fail.



GIANT_CRAB said:


> How much Amps do they give?


Colocation:


Single: 1A 110V $ 99.95/mo
Quarter Rack: 5A 110V $ 299.95/mo
Half Rack: 10A 110V $ 499.95/mo
Full Rack: 20A 110V $ 899.95/mo


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, there's a new user that signed up likely throwing around some FUD.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9052220&postcount=33

As of right now the post reads:



> Just called their tech support after reading the email and they told me they are moving the whole facility in 12 hrs from Scranton to North Carolina. And they would not even keep the Scranton one so I'm not sure why the dedicated server people did not receive a notice.


To be honest, I wonder if they've been bought out by the people that own dacentec now.

Francisco


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> To be honest, I wonder if they've been bought out by the people that own dacentec now.
> 
> 
> Francisco


The same people that own ColoCrossing's Buffalo facility? If they are moving into that facility, Centrilogic sure seems to be getting a powerful grip on some of the big budget providers.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> The same people that own ColoCrossing's Buffalo facility? If they are moving into that facility, Centrilogic sure seems to be getting a powerful grip on some of the big budget providers.


Well....I don't know many NC DC's.

There's the one @mitgib uses, the dacentec one and...??

I'm probably wrong but it smells odd.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Mar 20, 2014)

So do they own that DC in Scranton or not? It seems strange to kick people out of your own facility and send them to a third party one. With a price increase.


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Well....I don't know many NC DC's.
> 
> 
> There's the one @mitgib uses, the dacentec one and...??
> ...


There are actually quite a few, but they don't really advertise to the LET/WHT world.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

rds100 said:


> So do they own that DC in Scranton or not? It seems strange to kick people out of your own facility and send them to a third party one. With a price increase.


It's possible that their name was on it but that the VC they got the funding started pulling strings.

They did change CEO's in the past few months and they've stepped back from WHT almost entirely.

They only had a single rep on WHT discussing the whole Dallas thing and the 'true' story never

really surfaced. There was discussion that it was billing related, I still got some bets on it

being related to the Zayo purchase. It's very much possible that the previous CEO sold off a major

part of the business? I didn't read up on if he was sticking with the business or not.

I'm wondering if the VD stuff hurt them far more than they let on in the discussion. It's possible that

VD had agreed to buy quite a bit of the facility, but with them doing a runner Burst is stuck with

a contract they'll have to take up in court to get anywhere.

I dunno, best of luck to them. While the previous owner was a dick if you bashed on Burst,

he was always polite when I talked to him in PM a few times.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

qps said:


> There are actually quite a few, but they don't really advertise to the LET/WHT world.


Well, for the time being Burst is a budget provider so any high end facilities in that

area are likely off the menu.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

It appears that their new CEO owns a winery in North Carolina.  I wonder if that's why he wants to move the data center?


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

qps said:


> It appears that their new CEO owns a winery in North Carolina.  I wonder if that's why he wants to move the data center?


It sounds like he's taking business points from @Aldryic & @bzImage >_>

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Mar 20, 2014)

A winery converted to a datacenter would add a lot of meaning to the term "basement hosting"


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel for all the burst customers. Burst.Net are acting like there're owned by 'kiddies'

Alexander


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's possible that their name was on it but that the VC they got the funding started pulling strings.
> 
> 
> They did change CEO's in the past few months and they've stepped back from WHT almost entirely.
> ...


The old CEO Shawn is still with the company and is now "heading up world-wide sales for the company."

The new CEO JW Ray is also the managing partner, and founder, of the venture debt fund (Backlog Capital) that has invested in Burst. From their news page: 1/3/12 "Bustnet funded", 8/31/13 "Backlog Capital funds BurstNET's acquisition of DigiPort (DigiPort was also a Backlog financed company)

EDIT: the new CEO and his family also run a winery/vineyard in North Carolina so time for a new rumor (and possible LET thread): "Bust runs its servers out of a basement winery"


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if they still let employees colo for free.  I once read an anonymous Burst employee saying that was the only reason he worked there.

(Yes, I agree he was probably math-challenged, but...)


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

Burst.net emailed their dedicated and VPS clients today:  tl;dr the network situation in Scranton sucks beyond repair, everyone is moving to North Carolina.on Saturday night/Sunday morning (2-3 days notice).; 13-15 hours of downtime, 20% credit on April invoices for the "inconvenience"

prediction: new CEO is doing the moves to increase cash flow and revenues, company will be sold within a year


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Burst.net emailed their dedicated and VPS clients today:  tl;dr the network situation in Scranton sucks beyond repair, everyone is moving to North Carolina.on Saturday night/Sunday morning (2-3 days notice).; 13-15 hours of downtime, 20% credit on April invoices for the "inconvenience"
> 
> prediction: new CEO is doing the moves to increase cash flow and revenues, company will be sold within a year


I thought you were trolling until I saw the report on WHT:



> Expect your vps server xxxxx.burst.net to will be offline for 13-15 hours starting on March 22nd, 2014. You should expect that your server will be taken off line at 8PM and will be back on line at approximately March 23rd 10AM.
> 
> As you are aware, we have had a few issues with the network at our current Scranton PA facility. After in depth evaluation over the past 90 days, it has been determined that the current facility infrastructure cannot be ameliorated to the point that we require to provide our valued clients the dependability, reliability, and performance they deserve and should expect.
> 
> ...


Holy shit.


----------



## dacentec (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> To be honest, I wonder if they've been bought out by the people that own dacentec now.
> 
> 
> Francisco


We aren't involved, I saw DC74 on WHT.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there any scenario where this isn't a sign of something wrong?


----------



## bzImage (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It sounds like he's taking business points from @Aldryic & @bzImage >_>
> 
> 
> Francisco


Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Holy shit.


Second that.

I had a feeling that some vps providers get into troubles this year ... but Burst.net?


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

Power is inexpensive in Charlotte relative to other areas, which I'm sure is driving part of the reason to move.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

qps said:


> Power is inexpensive in Charlotte relative to other areas, which I'm sure is driving part of the reason to move.


It's possible the backhaul fees were stabbing them in the throat pretty hard.

NC is a lot more connected I'm guessing where as Scranton was probably mostly them?

Francisco


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's possible the backhaul fees were stabbing them in the throat pretty hard.
> 
> 
> NC is a lot more connected I'm guessing where as Scranton was probably mostly them?
> ...


Fiber backhauls are still pretty pricey in NC compared to some more competitive markets.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

qps said:


> Fiber backhauls are still pretty pricey in NC compared to some more competitive markets.


Yes but given the statement they made in the dedicated/vps email, it's likely that the providers they want are already ONNET or that the last-mile fees are quite low 

Again, I'm pretty sure burstnet backhauls everything from NY and places like that. There's likely a few providers ONNET over there (namely the ones VD suckered) but it's quite possible they're outside of Burst's price bracket.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Yes but given the statement they made in the dedicated/vps email, it's likely that the providers they want are already ONNET or that the last-mile fees are quite low
> 
> 
> Again, I'm pretty sure burstnet backhauls everything from NY and places like that. There's likely a few providers ONNET over there (namely the ones VD suckered) but it's quite possible they're outside of Burst's price bracket.
> ...


The cheapest providers on net at DC74 are Cogent and XO.  Cogent is cheap there just like everywhere else, but XO is nearly 2x more expensive there than Atlanta.

The other providers on net at DC74 are probably out of Burst's price range, but I could be wrong.


----------



## dacentec (Mar 20, 2014)

qps said:


> Fiber backhauls are still pretty pricey in NC compared to some more competitive markets.


That might have been true in the past, but NC has come a long way.

We are in a pretty small rural city. But there are more than a half dozen fiber providers and they all price their circuits very agressively.


----------



## qps (Mar 20, 2014)

dacentec said:


> That might have been true in the past, but NC has come a long way.
> 
> We are in a pretty small rural city. But there are more than a half dozen fiber providers and they all price their circuits very agressively.


I just priced some out within the past month for Charlotte, so I am aware of where they are now.  They are much cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

Welp, shit just got serious:

From http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9052829&postcount=114



> So I just got off the phone with Shawn.
> 
> He called to apologize about the situation and said he was left in the dark about the decision to move to NC. Sounds like whoever took over the company is basically just screwing everyone over.
> 
> ...


I guess we'll know soon if it's true or not, but I don't see why Encrypted would lie.

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is pretty crazy


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Welp, shit just got serious:
> 
> 
> From http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9052829&postcount=114
> ...


If he was really left in the dark then it sounds like they aren't going to help with relocation. My work gave me almost 2 months paid time off, free plane tickets/hotels/food, and a huge tax-free check and it was still a strenuous event for my family. It sounds like he has less than a month to move if he wants to stay employed.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 20, 2014)

Woah, so from aside from their client base having short notice of the move their staff did as well?

Are they expecting their staff to make arrangements to move on such short notice? To relocate to a new city, to pack their family up or leave their friends behind in a place they're already well rooted?


----------



## rds100 (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't see why the staff answering tickets, doing billing, sales, etc. should move. Sure, they need some staff at the DC, but not all staff needs to be near the DC.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 20, 2014)

rds100 said:


> I don't see why the staff answering tickets, doing billing, sales, etc. should move. Sure, they need some staff at the DC, but not all staff needs to be near the DC.


I doubt they'd be willing to pay them the same amount to work remotely if they have to hire new people to do any hand-on work. The whole point of moving to a different state is to save money and adding more staff doesn't seem logical in that sense.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Woah, so from aside from their client base having short notice of the move their staff did as well?
> 
> Are they expecting their staff to make arrangements to move on such short notice? To relocate to a new city, to pack their family up or leave their friends behind in a place they're already well rooted?


If I had to make a guess I'd say a large share of the PA based lower level staff will be replaced and given notice they're being terminated very soon. One of the reasons for the short notice about the move may be the new management wanted to minimize the risk of sabotage/theft by keeping about to be terminated workers in the dark until the last minute.  During the dot com crash in NY, employees usually weren't told they were being terminated until the last minute to minimize the risk of sabotage (and then the group that had been laid off that day was given a short time to pack their belongings and escorted out of the building by hired guards).


----------



## rds100 (Mar 20, 2014)

Even before, when they had presence in multiple places i can imagine most of their staff was at their offices, not at the data center floors. I don't see why they need to move the offices when they move one data center. Actually is this the only one / last one of their locations?

In all cases hiring and training new staff for everything in such short time can't work.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Their offices were in their PA data center so closing down the data center means closing down their offices. I'm just speculating based on the previous CEO not knowing about the move until today and stating he is leaving the company (I read it as he doesn't have much of a choice because he doesn't seem like he wanted to jump ship prior to this announcement).


----------



## leckley (Mar 20, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Even before, when they had presence in multiple places i can imagine most of their staff was at their offices, not at the data center floors. I don't see why they need to move the offices when they move one data center. Actually is this the only one / last one of their locations?
> 
> 
> In all cases hiring and training new staff for everything in such short time can't work.



Who is to say the new staff isn't already in place? I have been keeping up with the WHT thread throughout the day and based on the moves being made I would be surprised that they do not already have staff onsite to handle most everything.


All in all, I am willing to bet this has been planned out a lot more than people on WHT have been guessing at and that the new management have been planning this for weeks, if not months.


There is so much that isn't known at this stage that assuming anything is dangerous to say the least.



KuJoe said:


> Their offices were in their PA data center so closing down the data center means closing down their offices. I'm just speculating based on the previous CEO not knowing about the move until today and stating he is leaving the company (I read it as he doesn't have much of a choice because he doesn't seem like he wanted to jump ship prior to this announcement).


Honestly, I am not surprised at all that he would be given his walking papers. Based on the events over the past couple of months it appears he may have driven BurstNET into the ground and left the investors to cleanup the mess.


----------



## VPSCorey (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah and if the truck wrecks on the highway who's insurance is going to pick up that bill?


----------



## rds100 (Mar 20, 2014)

Still if this was planned for months, the move from Dallas, TX to Scranton and a few months later to NC doesn't make sense when i look at the map. It should have been from Dallas, TX directly to NC.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

FRCorey said:


> Yeah and if the truck wrecks on the highway who's insurance is going to pick up that bill?


Multiple people are planning flights ASAP to get there.

Supposedly the WHT rep for lunanode is planning a trip down in the morning from Toronto to handle the pulls.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Still if this was planned for months, the move from Dallas, TX to Scranton and a few months later to NC doesn't make sense when i look at the map. It should have been from Dallas, TX directly to NC.


Prep time.

It's also quite possible that management didn't want to lead on that they had planned NC all along. You don't want to give possibly super pissed employees a chance to cause some serious damage. At this point I would be shocked if their support grunts are even on payroll still.

I wouldn't be surprised if they hire out a professional IT moving company.

Francisco


----------



## leckley (Mar 20, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Still if this was planned for months, the move from Dallas, TX to Scranton and a few months later to NC doesn't make sense when i look at the map. It should have been from Dallas, TX directly to NC.



My understanding is they never moved anyone out of Dallas, they just pulled the plug and walked away.



Francisco said:


> Prep time.
> 
> 
> It's also quite possible that management didn't want to lead on that they had planned NC all along. You don't want to give possibly super pissed employees a chance to cause some serious damage. At this point I would be shocked if their support grunts are even on payroll still.
> ...


That is pretty much my thoughts exactly. The new ownership has likely been strategically planning this for months, closing locations that are not profitable or growing fast enough to warrant further investment (money or time).


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

leckley said:


> My understanding is they never moved anyone out of Dallas, they just pulled the plug and walked away.


They mass migrated or offered people new hardware to push over to.

I don't think they went in and got things, though.

From what @ryanarp said, their cage looked empty so they got their gear at some point.

Francisco


----------



## leckley (Mar 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> They mass migrated or offered people new hardware to push over to.
> 
> 
> I don't think they went in and got things, though.
> ...


That is interesting...


----------



## Francisco (Mar 20, 2014)

I should fix that.

They didn't go in, pull gear, and move it to another facility and power users back on.

Whomever got out, got out, whomever didn't, didn't.

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Mar 20, 2014)

Chicago is probably next, the network there is dismal.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 21, 2014)

qps said:


> The cheapest providers on net at DC74 are Cogent and XO.  Cogent is cheap there just like everywhere else, but XO is nearly 2x more expensive there than Atlanta.
> 
> 
> The other providers on net at DC74 are probably out of Burst's price range, but I could be wrong.


So Burst will be 100% Cogent?


----------



## qps (Mar 21, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> So Burst will be 100% Cogent?


I saw that they currently have Level3 in their mix, and Level3 is on net at DC74, so perhaps they'll have Level3 and Cogent.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 21, 2014)

If it will be the same two providers as in the current DC, what are they bitching about "network performance", etc.

If they just reproduce the same thing in the new location, the results probably won't be much different. Granted some of their current customers will probably leave them so that should free some bandwidth.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 21, 2014)

rds100 said:


> If it will be the same two providers as in the current DC, what are they bitching about "network performance", etc.
> 
> If they just reproduce the same thing in the new location, the results probably won't be much different. Granted some of their current customers will probably leave them so that should free some bandwidth.


Maybe the initial will be that and they wanted the option to bring in more?

I dunno, it's all very odd. It's out of no where and it's going to slaughter them.

It's possible they already did the math on them bleeding half their users and they're

OK with that level of collateral damage.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

Someone needs to dropkick the vulture idiots acting like recent business school graduates.   Hey buds, it's all about the customers and you just doused them in mass.   Good move, stick to playing with money and keep away from people.

I never thought I'd see Burst suddenly deadpooling, but bozo the venture clown signed the deal on this self inflicted market decapitation.  Put your heads right in the guillotine, willingly.

I am beginning to wonder what all this datacenter stuff in Dunmore really was about.  

Like:







=== EQUALS ===



=== EQUALS ===

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/17193948/1205-O-Neill-Highway-Dunmore-PA/

1205 O'Neill Highway
1205 O'Neill Highway, Dunmore, PA 18512
$10 /SF/Year
35,000 SF | Industrial

Total Space Available:
35,000 SF
Rental Rate:
$10 /SF/Year
Min. Divisible:
80,000 SF
Max. Contiguous:
80,000 SF
Property Type:
Industrial
Property Sub-type:
Flex Space
Building Size:
155,358 SF
Lot Size:
44 AC
Listing ID
17193948
Last Updated
18 days ago

It's a lease property.

Office/call center space, over $8 million invested in office renovations. Large open floor plan with executive offices with fiber optic cable installed throughout. 12' acoustical drop ceiling in place, but can be removed for 23' clear ceiling heights.

InSite develops, owns, and operates tenant-driven investment property nationwide. Privately held since its 1988 formation, the company has completed over 400 industrial, office, and retail projects located in over 30 states ranging from 2,000 square feet to 2.6 million square feet in size and $1 million to $250 million in value.

$10/sq ft x 35k = $350k lease a year.  Plus bandwidth, power, build out... Not tiny money, but not bankruptcy, holding a property, tax issues/abatement deals, etc. 

Real situation no one in this industry is paying attention to:

"Art’s appointment is just one of *several key reorganization initiatives* BurstNET began earlier this year. The company is in the process of completing a SSAE 16 Audit that will assist Art’s team in customer service strategic planning for the months ahead."

So they knew about this.   That's extracted from a current press release.

Someone should tell Art Faccone that advertising colo space on March 10th, 2014, and promoting that new Pennsylvania datacenter multiple times early in the ad, when Burst ownership knew the clients were going to be moved, constitutes both fraud and deception.   It it the ultimate customer deception and disservice.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 23, 2014)

So wait.

The joke that there was a rental sign outside of the DC is possibly true?

Good lord.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

Very likely that the leasing/rental sign never went down in Dunmore outside their "new data center".

According to press previously Burstnet was doing 30-35k sq. feet datacenter.  Meaning they leased a portion of the total space, leaving the vast majority of it still available and on the market by the landowner or occupied by other tenants.  Perhaps they had first right to claim/expand, but they certainly didn't lease the whole space.

There are other businesses at this address or were.  Unsure of current status.  Would appear as per Loopnet, 35k sq. available.  Whether that is the Burst's space or someone elses, I cannot say.   But we can call the listing agent on Monday and find out.


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

Meanwhile, currently, in reality, some semi or moving truck loaded and moved racks of dedicated customers and they are in North Carolina, supposedly.  Waiting to be brought online.

What's funny is you wouldn't think such a move would be news worthy, like Twitter used as part of a multi-pronged customer outreach/care move to keep folks happy.... hahah, not Burst, they employ the firm of Spin Crap and Sell Hype to manage this Twitter feed.

Never mind the public cries they are trying to bury in active timeline, intentionally on Twitter with their mass spamming/shilling.

Look:







Tweets
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 2h

BurstNET® releases 100TB Dedicated Server product line, starting at only $169.95/month! Details: http://burst.net/100tb.php?c=85&kw=100TB …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 3h

BurstNET® XEN Linux VPS services now available! Details: http://www.burst.net/xenvps.php?c=85&kw=xenvps …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 6h

NEW! BurstNET® ULTRA SSD VPS SERIES - http://www.burst.net/ultravps.php?c=85&kw=vps … - Fastest Disk I/O!!!
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 7h

BurstNET Spring Warm Up Sale! - i5-2400 @ $49.95! - i7-2600 @ $69.95! Details: https://service.burst.net/cart.php?gid=67&c=85&kw=spring …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 9h

BurstNET® Global Colocation Service - Starting at only $69.95/Month! Details: http://www.burst.net/colocation.php?c=85&kw=colo …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 11h

Microsoft Windows Server 2012 now available on all BurstNET® Windows Dedicated Server packages - http://www.burst.net/dedicated.php?c=85 …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 13h

BurstNET® Releases New Website! - http://www.burst.net/?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 15h

BurstNET® Dedicated Servers FIRST MONTH FREE! Details: http://www.burst.net/sale.php?c=85&kw=freemonth …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 17h

BURSTNET® SALE CONTINUES! - Dedicated Servers starting at only $35/Month!!! - Details: http://www.burst.net/sale.php?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 18h

BurstNET® Appoints Art Faccone as the VP of Client Care - Details: http://www.burst.net/news.php?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 20h

FIRST MONTH FREE on BurstNET® Dedicated Servers! Details: http://www.burst.net/sale.php?c=85&kw=freemonth …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · 22h

Quad Core X3220, 8GB RAM, (2)500GB SATA, Hardware RAID, 100TB OR 1Gbps Unmetered - Only $179.95/month - Details: http://tinyurl.com/bqk8std
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 22

BURSTNET® AFFILIATE PROGRAM - Earn a 25% RECURRING REVENUE COMMISSION on most referrals! Details: http://www.burst.net/affiliate.php?c=85 …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

BurstNET® FIRST MONTH FREE Dedicated Servers - Now available in all US locations! Details: http://tinyurl.com/ah79ql5
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

IPv6 IP addressing is available at all BurstNET® service locations & on all BurstNET® product lines. Learn IPv6 today...order from BurstNET®
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

BurstNET® Completes Acquisition and Integration of Digiport, Inc. - Details: http://www.burst.net/news.php?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

PROMO OFFER - $34.95 Dedicated Servers! - HUGE BURSTNET® BLOWOUT SALE! - Details: http://www.burst.net/sale.php?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

WebSitePanel available on BurstNET® Windows-based VPS & Dedicated Servers, at no additional charge!
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

HUGE BURSTNET® BLOWOUT SALE! - Dedicated Servers starting at only $35/Month!!! - Details: http://www.burst.net/sale.php?c=85
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
BurstNET® ‏@BURSTNET · Mar 21

BurstNET Enterprise Cloud - New Product!!! - Limited Initial Supply - http://www.burst.net/cloudent.php?c=85&kw=ent_cloud …
Expand
 Reply
 Retweet
 Favorite
 More
9 hours ago =

BurstNET® Global Colocation Service - Starting at only $69.95/Month! Details: http://www.burst.net/colocation

Right inside of that page:




<b>LOCATION:</b> 1205 O'NEILL HIGHWAY, DUNMORE, PA 18512 USA<br>
$&hl=en&sll=41.117935,-77.604698&sspn=6.115091,14.040527&oq=1205+)%27Neill+Highway&hnear=1205+Oneill+Hwy,+Dunmore,+Lackawanna,+Pennsylvania+18512&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A" target="new">MAP</a>
<br />
<img src="/images/dc2-pa_01.jpg" width="650" height="267" alt="Colocation - Pennsylvania" />
</p>

and up top:






<meta name="description" content="Colocation, Co-Location, Pennsylvania Datacenter, Pennsylvania Colocation, Pennsylvania Data Center, Colocation Hosting, Server Colocation, Philadelphia Colocation, Philadelphia Data Center, Philadelphia...
<meta name="keywords" content="Colocation, Co-Location, Pennsylvania Datacenter, Pennsylvania Colocation, Pennsylvania Data Center, Colocation Hosting, Server Colocation, Philadelphia Colocation, Philadelphia Data Center, Philadelphia....
Yeah, perhaps they should take sales and auto spamming off of autopilot....

Attorney Generals Office in Pennsylvania will be thrilled to see this...


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

... worse yet... 

I went over to WHT and the new customer care idiot Faccone said on thread over there:

"Both. Our CEO took over leadership of BurstNET on January 4th and began to delve into things. The more we learned the more we realized we needed to make a move and began to plan a reasonable migration. As we progressed, additional information came to light necessitating a more rapid move than we originally planned."

Yeah time for someone to put some legal heat on Burst and the new ownership.   Giving customers 10 days notice tops isn't sufficient.

Advertising PA services when knowingly not in PA / intending on moving = fraud.

I won't shed a tear.  Vultures should have done their paperwork and audited numbers up front.  I am sure they did.  Now they are just being hostile and greedy.


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

and.... whatever happened to the original Burstnet DC?

422 Prescott Avenue, Scranton, PA, 18510 - Available for Sale

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/18382716/422-Prescott-Avenue-Scranton-PA/



$249,900
12,000 SF | Office

Last Updated
10 days ago

Price:
$249,900
Building Size:
12,000 SF
Price/SF:
$20.83
Property Type:
Office
Property Sub-type:
Office-Warehouse
Property Use Type:
Vacant/Owner-User
Commission Split:
2.5%
Building Class:
C
Lot Size:
0.29 AC
Listing ID
18382716
Last Updated
10 days ago


Find Out More...

Description

Centrally located one story building a half block off Mulberry St. Zoned Neighborhood-Commercial. 10x10 drive in door off of rear alley. Slab on grade--rear section of building is newer concrete--There is fiber optic cable to the building. New sewer line from building to street. Many options.Office area is heated and has Central AC.
Owner states 20x16 basement near front sidewalk. Current owner had agreement with Prescott Bingo Club to rent lot to left side of subject building for parking. Motivated seller.

Hill Section of Scranton, Pa. Located off of Mulberry Street near the University of Scranton and the Commonwealth Medical College. Approx. 1 mile to Route 81. Also very close to Wilkes Barre/Scranton International Airport.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 23, 2014)

So has it been confirmed that the servers are in NC now?

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes servers in NC for dedicated customers... including customers that had no clue about move...

Unsure if anyone has been put online yet, but I won't hold my breath.  DC74 has 72k~ sq. ft of floorspace but 20 or less employees.  Unsure what everyone is thinking in this move.

So, when filtering the spin and utter tripe spewed by Burst on this move...  I come up with this:

*July 9, 2013*

http://harborridgecap.com/HRC_Advises_BurstNET.php

The company continues to see strong growth, and serves approximately *30,000 end clients* across the globe, hosting nearly 10,000 dedicated servers and co-located machines, 20,000+ Virtual Private Servers (VPS), and millions of websites.

Then come 

21 February 2014 08:00 AM

https://support.burst.net/index.php?/News/NewsItem/View/25/burstnet-hires-faccone-as-vp-client-care

This group, which will be composed of approximately 25 clients, will represent the company’s *12,000+ customers*

So Burst sold off the UK assets in mid 2013, and went from 30,000 end clients to 12,000?

If so, no wonder why they are screwed up....  Less than a year and 60% drop in customer count.


----------



## splitice (Mar 23, 2014)

Seems like Chicago servers are moving too, despite no email notification of such.

This is an update regarding your server [CHICAGO SERVER]

Your servers are currently en route to our Charlotte, NC datacenter with an estimated arrival time between 10:00 a.m. and 11:00 a.m. Eastern Time. 

Please refrain from submitting support tickets until we have confirmed that your servers have been successfully migrated to Charlotte, NC, have been racked and are powered up.

We will provide you with another update in the next 2-3 hours.

To discuss any issues please log into:


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

That Mr. splitice is NEWS. 

First I've heard of this.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 23, 2014)

> So Burst sold off the UK assets in mid 2013, and went from 30,000 end clients to 12,000?


...and ChicagoVPS got hacked last June and went from 300 nodes to 110 overnight. 

...and the 14 year old who claimed to own a data center on his home page sold his 10 customers at the end of the summer and canceled his $49 Datashack L5420

tl;dr Burst never had 30K customers and suffers from the common hosting industry ailment bullshititis


----------



## splitice (Mar 24, 2014)

My chicago server arrived in NC today, yay (not). Good thing its next on the decommision list.

Only got 2/8 of my BurstNet servers remaining.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 24, 2014)

splitice said:


> My chicago server arrived in NC today, yay (not). Good thing its next on the decommision list.
> 
> Only got 2/8 of my BurstNet servers remaining.


So lets just confirm, this whole CHI move is recent then? There was people on WHT claiming they moved a few weeks ago around the same time as the Dallas melt down.

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep, got my latest email from them 43 minutes ago...



> This is a final update regarding your server [CHICAGO SERVER]
> 
> It is currently 2:15 AM ET. Your racking has been completed and all servers in this shipment have been powered up.
> 
> ...


And the start of the move:


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 28, 2014)

Burst on WHT:



> Colo's that were approved for migration to NC will depart PA early Sunday. If relocation was not approved they will stay in PA where they can be picked up.


Customer response:



> Appoved? I never saw anything saying I had to approve the move. I do need mine moved to NC.


The 10-day colocation migration notice email Burst sent to customers didn't say customers had to approve the move...


----------



## Francisco (Mar 28, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Burst on WHT:
> 
> Customer response:
> 
> The 10-day colocation migration notice email Burst sent to customers didn't say customers had to approve the move...


I assumed it was opt-out.

What the actual fuck is going on over there?

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Mar 28, 2014)

At-least they got an email....

Provider moving seems like something that alot more than 10 days notice should be given, it would be a rush to organize flights to pick up servers etc.


----------



## rds100 (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe be by "approve" they mean "pay the invoice".


----------



## Francisco (Mar 29, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Maybe be by "approve" they mean "pay the invoice".


Actually that's a good point.

Francisco


----------



## Exelion (Apr 1, 2014)

So, I wonder how long it will take until this devolves into a nasty class action (something no one particularly wants because it only benefits the lawyers). The WHT thread on this is already 70 pages long, full of people complaining about how this was handled.


----------



## drmike (Apr 1, 2014)

One only need visit Facebook to see the huddled masses pissing on Burst's mansion doorstep.

Gareth McDaid The relocation is complete or not?, I need my VPS to be activated, any ETA? It\u2019s been 6 days without any service and without any response to my support tickets.
6 hours ago · 1
Bob DeSimone Please let us know what is going on.
6 hours ago
John Zhou My server is in LA not PA which is down 7 days, can some one reply my tickets? #ZUI-103-13393.
6 hours ago
John Zhou The company has gone.
6 hours ago
Rupesh Narvekar 15 servers down for 7 days now!!! total crap
6 hours ago
Brett Fisher What the hell is going on? No phones are up, no service ticketing, my relocation is 24 hours late and I have data I need to access. I want my hardware back even if I have to go to NC and get it. Please respond!
6 hours ago
Rupesh Narvekar nobody answers phone, unacceptable down time!
6 hours ago
Wellington Moreira I am a client of Burst.net a long time - and this week went very badly treated by their team!! am to 6 days without access to my dedicated server ip 173 212 234 122. . I lost several customers - opened several tickets with no response even! I need the files that are on that machine too urgency and nobody answers me! I have had many losses! I can not understand how such a reputable company can meet a client so badly! How do you not respond to any ticket, I'm sending all emails to see if I can be heard! Wellington M
6 hours ago
James Wang My servers has been down for 8 days!!!!!! ticket SVR-926-16653 and ticket WNU-614-83441. WHat's going on?????!!!!
5 hours ago
Darrius Dmoney Robinson Anyone had their dedicated come online yet?
5 hours ago
Brett Fisher Rudi Ahlers Source?
5 hours ago
Mike Bailey Well I guess the name change is kinda required at this point.
5 hours ago · 1
Aline Cezarone Hey.... on sunday, I get a terrible surprise with email indicating my server is listed to be migrate!!! And subsequently taken down. Now 3 days later, yes... 3 days later!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was not change.
I have clients complaining, and I can't even get any updates or indicating when they expect service to be restored, so I can report to my clients. I need that it can be able to work!!!
4 hours ago · 3
Robert McNutt This seems to be a recurring theme. I had 1/2 rack Colo that mysteriously went offline sunday night. All tickets go unanswered and their phones are always busy.
4 hours ago
Derlene Miranda Are causing many losses in Brazil with the lack of services, are thousands of business without email for two days, and we ask? Who will pay the bill?
4 hours ago · 1
Derlene Miranda Companies are no services, businesses are failing to be closed, and much damage is occurring. And what do we do?
4 hours ago
Clikbrasil Net This situation is really absurd! How long will take to return to our website and emails? Who will bear what we lose all these days? If you do not return until today, I will be forced to bring a lawsuit against the company.
4 hours ago
Victor Raphael Salles Porra eu quero trabalhar.
4 hours ago
Derlene Miranda Respond to them, who will pay for the damage?
4 hours ago
Ayman Allouh People, calm down. I've been out of service for a week too but yesterday everything came back to normal.
So just be patient for a day or two.
4 hours ago
Brian Browning Yah right....they screwed you for a week but now everything is forgiven. We have the right to be angry.
4 hours ago
Clikbrasil Net This situation is really absurd! How long will take to return to our website and emails? Who will bear what we lose all these days? If you do not return until today, I will be forced to bring a lawsuit against the company.

jhonatas girotto
Fron Brazil
4 hours ago
Brian Browning They also know that any threats of lawsuits are frivolous and can be ignored. What they can't ignore is the courage of their very pissed off customers making their very legitimate concerns known here, on Facebook, where other potential customers can read and make a educated decision on this company.
3 hours ago
Marcos Manfré Dear responsible for site.com.br ,

It is with such DISSATISFACTION of our company that we came here to post below:

Unfortunately no use to post our company and charge what you did and did not comply with the return of their services on today's date in the schedule of 10:00 am .

I see there is a great lack of respect , professionalism and seriousness of the company SITE.COM.BR to all its customers , leaving us all in hand , unable to do anything to solve the problem.
Independent and other costs , the company SITE.COM.BR responsible for keeping our services 24 hours a day for 7 days a week without any kind of interruption , should have found an early interim solution to keep all services running normally , which was not done !

We contacted staff SITE.COM.BR via phone 0800-037-1077 to get more information and the attendant told us we would have no expectations of return on services .
I asked the same about emails that customers would be sending us on this day and even informed us that e- mails sent in by customers of today would not be delivered for our emails because of interruption of service , the attendant also told us that there would come a email error when sending a client tried to send us some email , and it does not, therefore, made test sending emails to our domain and no error message yet been posted .

The financial losses that a company may have about the interruption of websites and emails services like happened on today's date , is great , and we know that this loss will be borne by the customer and not by the head of service interruption ... The IT IS unfortunate !

Here we leave our statement of dissatisfaction with the company SITE.COM.BR.
We are happy to find another supplier that meets in a respectful manner and with minimum required to maintain its services in the air 24 hours a day 365 days a year !

Att : Marchese Buffet .
3 hours ago
Guaciara Salles http://www.reclameaqui.com.br/.../nao-atendimento-ao.../
3 hours ago
Guaciara Salles Segue minha reclamação
3 hours ago
Gerson Machado My suggest: change yours servers to www.arvixe.com
3 hours ago
Rudi Ahlers Brett Fisher, no one can actually confirm that the trucks have arrived and the pathetic excuse they give every 8 hours is very fishy! The trucks are not there and was probably confiscated along with their other debt
3 hours ago · 1
Minh Mai i ordered 2 vps new. and they dont delivery. ticket isnt answes. im crazy now
3 hours ago · 2
Ronald Lee I thought this was an April Fools joke.
2 hours ago
Fernando Pereira de Faria You know what this is? There is no such company. I bet Burstnet has openned a new company name to "start fresh". Don't fall into that. It will still be Burstnet. I coudn't find DigiPLUS webhost in US, using Google. I'm out....
2 hours ago · 1
Dinçer I\u015f\u0131k I have 2 servers and they are closed about 5 days. I hope the company was gone.. We must do anything together. Can anyone in the US check their location ? I'm in Turkey and can't reach via phone or support..
about an hour ago
Adam Spickler BurstNet - PROVIDE AN UPDATE!!!
about an hour ago
Cynthia Moore Sengel PLEASE!!!!Do we start over with a new website? 123 Triad hosted through you and does not have my files and no backup. PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON?
about an hour ago
Richard H. McClarty Starting over with a new website is going to be necessary for thousands. If this was legit there would be updates. The next announcement, if any, will likely be arrests or bankruptcy
about an hour ago
Adam Spickler All I'm asking for is an update at this point... This is ridiculous.
about an hour ago


----------



## AuroraZero (Apr 4, 2014)

Some one should reply to those people and tell them XO dropped off the planet. Just more BURSTNET bullshit and a bag of chips.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 4, 2014)

What is BurstNet  (from Panda Security virus encyclopedia, 2005).


----------



## drmike (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's the new corporate domain....

Joe Marr the CTO of Burst.net bought the domain along with other extensions on Tue Apr 01 21:21:18 GMT 2014.

main Name: DIGIPLUSCO.COM
Sponsoring Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar URL (registration services): whois.godaddy.com
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Variant: DIGIPLUSCO.COM
Registrant ID: CR165132672
Registrant Name: Joe Marr
Registrant Organization: Bodiddely Software
Registrant Address1: 1109 Meade Ave
Registrant City: Scranton
Registrant State/Province: Pennsylvania
Registrant Postal Code: 18508
Registrant Country: United States
Registrant Country Code: US
Registrant Phone Number: +1.5709613702
Registrant Email:
Registrant Application Purpose: P3
Registrant Nexus Category: C21
Administrative Contact ID: CR165132674
Administrative Contact Name: Joe Marr
Administrative Contact Organization: Bodiddely Software
Administrative Contact Address1: 1109 Meade Ave
Administrative Contact City: Scranton
Administrative Contact State/Province: Pennsylvania
Administrative Contact Postal Code: 18508
Administrative Contact Country: United States
Administrative Contact Country Code: US
Administrative Contact Phone Number: +1.5709613702
Administrative Contact Email:
Administrative Application Purpose: P3
Administrative Nexus Category: C21
Billing Contact ID: CR165132675
Billing Contact Name: Joe Marr
Billing Contact Organization: Bodiddely Software
Billing Contact Address1: 1109 Meade Ave
Billing Contact City: Scranton
Billing Contact State/Province: Pennsylvania
Billing Contact Postal Code: 18508
Billing Contact Country: United States
Billing Contact Country Code: US
Billing Contact Phone Number: +1.5709613702
Billing Contact Email:
Billing Application Purpose: P3
Billing Nexus Category: C21
Technical Contact ID: CR165132673
Technical Contact Name: Joe Marr
Technical Contact Organization: Bodiddely Software
Technical Contact Address1: 1109 Meade Ave
Technical Contact City: Scranton
Technical Contact State/Province: Pennsylvania
Technical Contact Postal Code: 18508
Technical Contact Country: United States
Technical Contact Country Code: US
Technical Contact Phone Number: +1.5709613702
Technical Contact Email:
Technical Application Purpose: P3
Technical Nexus Category: C21
Name Server: NS29.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Name Server: NS30.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
Created by Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
Last Updated by Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
Domain Registration Date: Tue Apr 01 21:21:18 GMT 2014
Domain Expiration Date: Tue Mar 31 23:59:59 GMT 2015
Domain Last Updated Date: Tue Apr 01 21:21:19 GMT 2014
DNSSEC: false


----------



## Abydon (Apr 4, 2014)

This domain is very informative  http://digiplusco.com/?hg=0&nr=0 XD


----------

